# Malinois Protection Training



## Neil Zive (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are some vids of my Mally doing protection traininf at 14 months old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN-2N7ZP9Yk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVbaQJedfUI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzafjOKFBNU


----------

